# July 2019 Craft of the Month Let do witch wand or a staff



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok guys for July's 2019 craft of the month lets create witch wands or do a staff

all about being creative and having fun


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

aaaaaaahhh I want to do this one too but I'm still waiting to collect stuff for the lovely dragon eyes project for THIS month. I am going tomorrow tho! I have an IDEA. 

I WILL do this!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> aaaaaaahhh I want to do this one too but I'm still waiting to collect stuff for the lovely dragon eyes project for THIS month. I am going tomorrow tho! I have an IDEA.
> 
> I WILL do this!


yaaaa i can not wait to see what you do


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am going out TODAY to start searching for materials... I am going to do this because I have a REALLY nifty idea.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

I picked up a few wooden stairwell posts at Lowes, about three bucks each. Thinking of trying to turn them into pumpkin holders (screw in a plate on top or something like that).


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

So far, so good- not quite "staffs" or wands but decorated posts I guess. Will post pics when closer to done.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is the wand I made .


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice! Background mat/cloth adds to the magical mood (color coordinated too)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

jimmyMM said:


> Nice! Background mat/cloth adds to the magical mood (color coordinated too)


Thanks it was a gift for a friend she loved it


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't fool with pics too often so somebody let me know if size or whatever isn't right. Using IMGUR, new to it.

Wooden stairwell rails. First two are kind of dirty, made several years ago. Wrapped with Halloween decorative paper, painted a bit, some stickers. Trying it again with new ideas...third one is new. Work in progress.



http://imgur.com/TgsHti9




http://imgur.com/qP6CAQ7




http://imgur.com/Et8RpOg


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

One more, new one in progress. Wrapped partly with Frankenstein book covers.



http://imgur.com/hbZQOnz


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wo


jimmyMM said:


> One more, new one in progress. Wrapped partly with Frankenstein book covers.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hbZQOnz


Wow! Those are cool!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

lizzyborden said:


> Wo
> 
> Wow! Those are cool!


Thanks! I'm the master of not finishing things, so I have about seven of them in the garage in various stages of not-done.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

jimmyMM said:


> Thanks! I'm the master of not finishing things, so I have about seven of them in the garage in various stages of not-done.


You're not alone.  I have an entire shelf in the dining room filled with skulls and zombies in various stages. I'll not mention the totes of pumpkins in the utility room either. Seems like the only things I get completed are for others.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

jimmyMM said:


> One more, new one in progress. Wrapped partly with Frankenstein book covers.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hbZQOnz


what a great idea love it


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

These are in various states of being mostly finished. Now trying to figure out what they're for. I might attach bolts at the tops with the thread up and then make different kinds of attachments that can be stuck on top- pumpkin stand, candle holder, lantern, etc. Also undecided if these are indoor outdoor or both...they definitely aren't ready for outdoor weather yet.



http://imgur.com/p251YSn




http://imgur.com/2p2owPG


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love seeing everyone's creations


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

So I decided the tops of them will be changeable so I can make different attachments for the top. Drilled a hole, inserted bolt. Top items have a screw ready to spin on.



http://imgur.com/Dp0Umse


Superglue...? Not sure what the best adhesive is for glass but it seems firm. Had one for a porcelin Frankenstein head and thought it would hold but the screw popped off.



http://imgur.com/pP7a8J9


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome. Never tried to glue anything to glass but had good luck with the locktite superglue on other projects.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

I noticed I was saying "screws." Lol, those are nuts, nuts go on the bolts, not screws.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

I need to borrow somebody's "Big Book of Adhesives: Ideas that will Stick With You."

So I superglued a nut to the bottom of the items in the picture, and then reinforced with hot glue gun glue. These are decorations to be screwed onto the bolts on the Halloween posts, interchangiable. But in all cases except the couple where you see it still on, the nut pops off fairly easily. Any ideas on what would make it stick? A metal screw to glass, or to porcelin.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

jimmyMM said:


> I need to borrow somebody's "Big Book of Adhesives: Ideas that will Stick With You."
> 
> So I superglued a nut to the bottom of the items in the picture, and then reinforced with hot glue gun glue. These are decorations to be screwed onto the bolts on the Halloween posts, interchangiable. But in all cases except the couple where you see it still on, the nut pops off fairly easily. Any ideas on what would make it stick? A metal screw to glass, or to porcelin.


I had a similar problem last year on one of the crafts I made for the Secret Reaper exchange. I made a set of monster tea light holders using upside down wine glasses that I painted. One of my monsters was Frankenstein, and I needed to glue bolts onto the glass. Bcause what’s Frankenstein without his bolts, right?

I ended up using Gorilla glue. Not the regular kind that is watery, tried that and it didn’t work....just popped right off even after giving it plenty of time to dry. You want the gel kind. Worked like a charm for me! Not sure if it would work for you or not though, considering your bolt needs to support the weight of the item. You may want to consider drilling a hole in your vessels and permanently attaching the bolts to them.

Gorilla glue gel


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The idea for a wand is in my head, especially since I found a crucial ingredient while cleaning last week. Now if I can just bring that idea to life.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I had a similar problem last year on one of the crafts I made for the Secret Reaper exchange. I made a set of monster tea light holders using upside down wine glasses that I painted. One of my monsters was Frankenstein, and I needed to glue bolts onto the glass. Bcause what’s Frankenstein without his bolts, right?
> 
> I ended up using Gorilla glue. Not the regular kind that is watery, tried that and it didn’t work....just popped right off even after giving it plenty of time to dry. You want the gel kind. Worked like a charm for me! Not sure if it would work for you or not though, considering your bolt needs to support the weight of the item. You may want to consider drilling a hole in your vessels and permanently attaching the bolts to them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback and love the glasses! I am looking into a few different adhesives and have heard of Gorilla Glue...the problem is it needs to be able to handle a lot more weight and motion than just attaching nuts on their own. Being porcelin and glass I don't think I can drill into them either! Ah well a solution will come up.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

jimmyMM said:


> Thank you for the feedback and love the glasses! I am looking into a few different adhesives and have heard of Gorilla Glue...the problem is it needs to be able to handle a lot more weight and motion than just attaching nuts on their own. Being porcelin and glass I don't think I can drill into them either! Ah well a solution will come up.


I think you can drill into those materials, you just need the right drill bit.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I think you can drill into those materials, you just need the right drill bit.


I think you are right and I will give it a try, I'm sure the trick is to be real precise...that will give me the hole, so I take it the idea is to secure the nut in the hole as tightly as possible, maybe reinforced with hot glue?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

jimmyMM said:


> I think you are right and I will give it a try, I'm sure the trick is to be real precise...that will give me the hole, so I take it the idea is to secure the nut in the hole as tightly as possible, maybe reinforced with hot glue?


There’s probably some other additional piece of hardware that you would use to fill in the hole and then the nut would attach to that. I can picture it in my head, but I just can’t think of what it is called!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

jimmyMM said:


> I think you are right and I will give it a try, I'm sure the trick is to be real precise...that will give me the hole, so I take it the idea is to secure the nut in the hole as tightly as possible, maybe reinforced with hot glue?


I’d try using craft foam to make a protective washer between the glass and the nut. Even better, use a regular washer too. For instance: glass, foam washer, regular washer, nut. You could use rubber to make a washer too. You would still have to be very careful when tightening so as not to break the glass. You could still use hot glue or clear silicone for reinforcement.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Excellent ideas. I was also thinking of some kind of washer. Now I might need longer bolts!


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

E600 works good. It’s stinky, tho


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

CrystalV said:


> E600 works good. It’s stinky, tho


Picked up a tube, going to give it a try.


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I think you can drill into those materials, you just need the right drill bit.


They do make drill bits specifically for glass, tile, etc. It should say on the package what material the but is for. I’ve used Irwin and Milwaukee brand glass drill bits and they worked great. HTH


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

This is a neat idea. Is there a craft of the month every month?


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Momof2! said:


> This is a neat idea. Is there a craft of the month every month?


I just got here myself but yes I saw something for last month too.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Just realized July now over...my posts in various states of non-completion...nooooooo! Well it will be my craft of the Two-months.


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

CreepyLady, love the creepy little shrunken heads!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Okay so I tried the E600 glue and it's just not holding strong enough, the nut pops off when much pressure is applied. So I broke down and got a glass/ceramic drill bit (about 15 bucks) and it worked well. So I can neatly drill a 3/8 inch hole in the topper decoration and secure it to the wooden posts with a bolt sticking up into it. 

Now last problem is securing some kind of stake so they can be easily jammed into the ground. Will post pics eventually


----------



## Creepylady (Oct 26, 2018)

jimmyMM said:


> CreepyLady, love the creepy little shrunken heads!


Thanks jimmyMM, I think they are so cute, easy to make with clay and paint


----------

